# How much does a tokay bite hurt?



## PresidentDead (Nov 2, 2008)

Only had mine a few weeks but inevitably no doubt I'll get bitten cause the ones insane, all I know is its a "nasty bite" from a book but has anyone been bitten by one on here? And would you say it hurts more than been bitten repeatedly by a hamster with sharp teeth?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

PresidentDead said:


> Only had mine a few weeks but inevitably no doubt I'll get bitten cause the ones insane, all I know is its a "nasty bite" from a book but has anyone been bitten by one on here? And would you say it hurts more than been bitten repeatedly by a hamster with sharp teeth?


try it lol
Dont really, i think hamsters hurt the most i cant imagine getting bit by a lizard it looks stupid lol i think it would be a bit pain there coz anything that bites will hurt. look for pictures on google.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i think its more of the shock that hurts


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Stick your hand in and lert it have a lil munch, im not trying to sound hard but its better to know what to expect than waite for it not knowing how much itll hurt, i did this when i first got mine and honest it bleeds and hurts a bit but its not as bad as anyone makes out :lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

its not the bite thats the pain, its getting the little :censor: to let go!!!!

a bite is a bite, small juveniles may be a lighter bite than a fully grown adult, as the mouth is bigger :lol2:

get your other half to put his finger in and test it out for you :whistling2:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

the-reptile-mafia said:


> Stick your hand in and lert it have a lil munch, im not trying to sound hard but its better to know what to expect than waite for it not knowing how much itll hurt, i did this when i first got mine and honest it bleeds and hurts a bit but its not as bad as anyone makes out :lol2:


lol mad head, im too scared to get bitten im careful with all the pets i got and i have been very lucky. i got bit by a baby corn snake it didnt hurt but it made me jump.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

i have been bitten lots of times...hurts like hell if its a adult and wont let go.


----------



## PresidentDead (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL
I like Andys idea tbh, next time he comes over I'll be like "if you love me..."
I was thinking about just letting one bite me but when like they've bitten the gloves I wear to move them if Im cleaning out and I can still feel it slightly im like hmm : /

I think they're like sub adults atm, going to have fun on wednesday got to take them all to the vets cause the ones looking a bit dodgy, think they might be wild caught? I love the noise they make when you poke them though


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

WC are normally cheaper than CB, as people who breed them often do a bit of taming down before selling them, so you get a nicer Tokay (temperament wise)

WC are normally skinnier and just plain angry with the world :lol2:


----------



## lennon (Oct 3, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> its not the bite thats the pain, its getting the little :censor: to let go!!!!
> 
> a bite is a bite, small juveniles may be a lighter bite than a fully grown adult, as the mouth is bigger :lol2:
> 
> get your other half to put his finger in and test it out for you :whistling2:



i like this reply as ive seen one bite a guy and funny enough he screemed like my niece ..he he and it wouldnt let go .


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

lennon said:


> i like this reply as ive seen one bite a guy and funny enough he screemed like my niece ..he he and it wouldnt let go .


why thankyou : victory:


----------



## PresidentDead (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah mine were fairly skinny when I had them, didnt cost that much either. But the ones like constantly dark and rather skinny despite the fact it eats alot, I've now taken it out and it's in its own tank away from anything else cause i heard that it could possibly have worms or something so im taking all 3 to get checked out, but theres one that just hates everything and it'll just open its mouth at anything that moves lol


----------



## Babygecko (Jun 30, 2008)

'i think it would be a bit pain there coz anything that bites will hurt.'

My baby geckos don't hurt when they bite  Although once it made me jump so much that I knocked the food bowl out of the vivarium and calcium powder went all over the room, Opal (one of my geckos) looked quite pleased with herself


----------



## wazdav (Jan 20, 2008)

Makes you jump more than hurts and they tend to hang on for a bit as well!!!


----------

